# Kettle Butt (first of 2012)



## LarryWolfe (Feb 26, 2012)

First butt of the new year.  Naked 9lb butt.  Started at 11am plan on eating around 6pm.  Cooking high heat and will foil around 160-170.

At 11am.






At 2pm.


----------



## Vermin999 (Feb 26, 2012)

looking good!


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 26, 2012)

I am going to give the naked butt a try.  That looks good.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 26, 2012)

Cliff, what Larry didn't tell you is that there are 2 naked butts, ones on the kettle!


----------



## Vermin999 (Feb 26, 2012)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Cliff, what Larry didn't tell you is that there are 2 naked butts, ones on the kettle!




I don't even want to know how you know that.


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 26, 2012)

Hmmm...lot of room to work on this one. Fine looking butt.


----------



## Tri Tip (Feb 27, 2012)

That's awesome. Who need an expensive smoker when you got the best!


----------



## wittdog (Feb 27, 2012)

That was a nice looking butt.....


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 27, 2012)

Hmmm...lot of room to work on this one. Fine looking butt.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 27, 2012)

This was a 9lb butt.  Total cook time, 7 hours.  

Time to foil at 170.









Finished cooking in foil until 190, let it rest and it rose to 195.









Homemade mac n cheese.





Time to eat.  Homemade slaw and Texas Pete on the sammich.  Collards and mac n cheese for the win!


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 27, 2012)

All looks great Larry, that is some cheesie lookin' mac and cheese and that plated picture is KILLER!


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 27, 2012)

Tell me why I would not want to season before smoking.  I'm liking the idea.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 27, 2012)

I love the slaw on the sandwich....gotta try the texas pete thing next time


----------



## Vermin999 (Feb 27, 2012)

Great looking sandwich and sides!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 27, 2012)

Vermin999 said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Puff told me!   

Nice looking sammie Larry!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 27, 2012)

THAT! Looks great!


----------



## Griff (Feb 27, 2012)

Let me get this straight, Mr. wolfe rub is now going comando?


----------



## wittdog (Feb 28, 2012)

That is a disturbing thought. 


Sent from my intergalactic communicator using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabnbass (Feb 28, 2012)

That's how it's done folks.


----------



## JIMMYJAM (Feb 29, 2012)

I have made 2 naked butts in my life...they both where fantastic . sammy looks mighty tasty


----------



## Finney (Mar 1, 2012)

Looks good, butt boy.


----------

